# Beef Crunchies



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I have made these several times..they are easy and the best part is they smell DELICIOUS as you make them. Reminds me of pot roast or something as fall is coming up soon









also, they are all beef, which is good, and less expensive to make than what you would buy at a pet store for equal quality. You can also mess around with what kind of meat you use, I use lean stew meat like the recipe says, so low in fat for the dogs to. I also use more than 1 lb of meat to make more sometimes.

I saw the original recipe in "Cooking for Your Dog" by Ingeborg Pils, but found an identical one here from http://recipes4gourmetdogs.com/?p=32

quote from site above "BEEF CRUNCHIES


1 pound lean stewing beef



Dice the meat into half-inch cubes. Cover a boking sheet with baking parchement and place the cubes of meat on it, close together. Put into a cold oven and heat to 300 degrees F. Cook the meat in the oven for 1 hour.

Reduce the oven temperature to 210 degrees F and prop open the oven door to allow the moisture to escape. Dry the cubes of meat in the oven for a further 2 hours.

Allow the beef crunchies to dry overnight at room temperature.

The crunchies will keep for up to a year in an airtight container in the fridge - If your dog will allow" end quote

Hope your dogs like them as ours do!


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

thats a good one! thanks. I'll try tonight.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

My dogs would be spoiled by these and not accept any others. LOL. Could be trouble for me.
Sounds like they would LOVE these.


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

So essentially they are beef jerky cubes?


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

uh, maybe? I am not sure how beef jerky is made?!!! lol

Probably cheaper than buying at the store though...but maybe not.

anyway, pretty easy and all you need is to buy some stew meat... more fun than buying at the store..and you get to know everything that goes into it..which is just the meat

Try it


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

I planned on it, but I think I would marinade it first to allow a stronger flavor as it dries.


----------



## chrissyho (Sep 16, 2009)

What should we use to marinade it? shouldn't salt right?


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I do not marinate it at all, just use the meat.
If you are using lean stew meat...trust me when you smell the house while it is cooking you do not need marinade! Yum! Especially in the fall when it is chilly outside.

Make sure to cook it on parchment paper like mentioned in the recipe so it dries out.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Great fall treat! Will be making them soon


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

wow, what an easy treat!! Will be making these this weekend...


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

I made two batches. One was plain for the dogs and one was marinated in sweet chili sauce and balsamic vinegar. The dogs get the first batch and I get the second.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I made these last weekend and they're a big hit! I got a great deal on discounted beef- over 4 lbs for $6.25! Very easy to make. I also made a big batch of chicken jerky treats and I think Stosh likes them better than the Waggin Train ones. I'm never giving him those again, I even hate giving the bag I have to any one else to feed their dog. So we've got a house full of all natural, healthy, inexpensive treats!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Can they be frozen?


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

I made these last night actually. So easy. I got the meat marked down. 3.5lbs of lean Beef Stew meat for $8.00! They end up being perfect size training treats. About 1/2lb raw meat went to the dogs breakfast this morning though. lol.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh is wild for these!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

I made these yesterday....my dogs LUV them.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm baking them right NOW for my gang -2 of my own dogs and 1 daycare dog. I think all 3 of them know what I'm up to, as they are hovering around the oven.


----------



## manther21 (Aug 12, 2008)

Is it possible to use a dehydrator or a roasting oven to make these? 

I only ask because I have a gas range and it heats the house up too.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Manther,

Did you try the dehydrator? How did it go?


----------



## hmeiss (Jun 13, 2009)

My dogs LOVE these too. I haven't made these in awhile though. I guess I'll have to go to the grocery store for some stew meat today.


----------

